# Oops!



## padkison (Jun 14, 2007)

I wasn't keeping a real close eye on these guys. Good thing he mated her last week. This week he tried to creep up the side rather than the rear.

Bad idea.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2007)

aww man, poor little guy.

Well at least you got them mated.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

I lost one of mine too same way. He doesn't have a chance.


----------



## padkison (Jun 14, 2007)

It is somewhat grotesque to watch the little guy kicking away in her grasp and missing his head. :shock:



> I lost one of mine too same way. He doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

Ooogg! *shudder* That always creeps me out.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Poor thing. At least he did his thing!


----------



## athicks (Jun 17, 2007)

Man, the guys are so small compared to the female orchid mantids. Poor little guy!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

Awww bummer!!

Once the female take the first bite on the head it is usually over. Guess no one can really know when a female orchid is really full.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe when they blow.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine takes really big bites and eats really fast so the male would be gone in no time.


----------

